# Hi Again!



## Iechan (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi everyone! I used to lurk on these forms about 9 or so years ago, then finally got the courage up to post about my situation at the time. I've been back again and again getting insight and comfort reading about others with the same ups and downs and it's always helped, so thanks! I'm pretty open so if anyone wants to know anything about me just ask, other than that I might contribute a post hear and there if I think it can be useful or helpful....


----------

